# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_87SD - CYON SU130 and KU9300 added.

## hassan riach

New version - LGQ_1_87SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- added full support for LG CYON SU130 and KU9300.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا على المتابعة

----------

